

AngularJS and scope.$apply - lobo_tuerto
http://jimhoskins.com/2012/12/17/angularjs-and-apply.html

======
skilesare
This has been my issue with angular and the reason that I'm still using other
frameworks when I can. Knockout makes you consciously use set all the time.
You rarely are shooting your self in the foot. Angular requires you to
remember what scope you are in. If you use something like postal to do
messaging you have to use apply constantly.

The magic of angular that was proposed to me was that I could use POJOs
instead of inherited objects, but I end up just trading one hardship for
another.

I'm not sure if there is some fancy way of wrapping everydamnthing in apply or
not, but that would be helpful.

